# Aktueller Zaskar Rahmen



## Markus44 (21. Mai 2005)

Hello Folks,

ich bin grade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen fürs Tourenbike und bin auf den Rahmen gestoßen:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...58a6483e&method=m_catpd&menuID=2318&groupID=1

auf der Homepage finden sich leider nicht viele Daten, jetzt meine Frage:

Wie viel Reifenfreiheit hat der rahmen hinten?

Wie schwer ist denn der rahmen?

danke schon mal,
Markus


----------

